# Good Beginners Carving Set Advice



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey! Literally just thought of a Christmas gift for my son. A wood carving set! Decent quality. He's quite the artist and focusing on graphic art in college at the moment. Whadd'ya think?!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Carving is an all encompassing word. Just a few things come to mind, figures, and spoons and kitchen ware. Thing is they all use slightly different tools.

For just a starter set of knives I think Flexcut offers the best deal They may not be everyones favorite handle, but anyone could use them. Some brands are just not loveable, but some folks still like their feel. IF he likes carving he could grow the tools from there. I think they are project specific, and Lord only knows there are a bunch of variations, on handle, through blade.

If he might want to make a few spoons, Highland offers a nice starter kit.

You know him, if you think he is a little clumsy, or could get cut a chainmail carvers glove would round out either.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Marty,
Good gift to introduce your son to woodcarving. I think it's true with all styles of woodcarving, but especially with chip carving, technique is crucial! Learning proper technique is key when it comes to getting good results. Also, good technique leads to SAFE carving. Nothing discourages a beginner as much as a nasty cut.

Now time for my suggestion (at the risk of self-promotion , I've put together My Chip Carving Kits for any budget that helps beginners find success quickly. Each Kit has everything needed to get started along with free videos so he knows what to do and how to start! Many carvers say starting out by learning chip carving is a good move.

I like your gift idea as well as your first name!

I gotta show you the most recent Diamond Deluxe Chip Carving Knives I just finished. Bloodwood handles are sweet!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good carving gouges can be expensive. Here are the best deals I have found from a reliable specialist wood carving source.

https://www.woodcarverssupply.com/STRAIGHT-HANDLE-6PC-SET-65/productinfo/540000/

https://www.woodcarverssupply.com/10-TOOL-BASIC-SET-ROLL/productinfo/401004/


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Some Woodcraft stores currently have a 12-piece woodcarving set for $105. 
However, I would advise against focussing on the tools. My interest (as a teenager) was started by a good book with photos or drawings of projects. I had a knife and three gouges. When I saw something I wanted to make the hobby took off. It is easy for beginners to get distracted by acquiring tools rather than carving.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Well folks, all of your replies are eye-opening, as expected, for sure. Marty, your carving sets are gorgeous! Obviously well crafted. Makes me want to start carving myself. However, I have a lot on my plate right now. SteveN, yes, it's much more an encompassing world than I thought! Being a cook, the spoon carving looks appealing to me. Planeman, thanks for the info. Interesting site. Phil, I'm inclined to agree about the book first. It's a lot to absorb. As it should be.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

THIS SET is reasonably priced and gets good reviews.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks, Picklehead. Why do I trust a guy nicknamed 'Picklehead'? Because he's a fisherman!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> It is easy for beginners to get distracted by acquiring tools rather than carving.
> 
> - Phil32


Very true Phil, very true. As with any woodworking nothing beats actually doing it, learn skills while you grow your understanding, and with that understanding is a much better appreciation for what you need to keep moving forward. For some of us, it's just more wood. For some it may be teaching, taking classes, and for others they just need a better kit. It's almost impossible to know which it is for you, until you jump in.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a link to what Mary May the carving tools she suggests .she has an online carving class, that might be a good add-on to your son's gift?

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/all-about-tool-selection/


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

"Why do I trust a guy nicknamed 'Picklehead'? Because he's a fisherman!"

Don't you know fishermen are the biggest liars in the world? Haven't you heard the term "fish story"? ;-)


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes, on both counts Planeman … I'm a fisherman.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey Folks! You've all been very kind in sharing your experience, knowledge and craft. Great resources came forth as usual from LJ'ers! As for my situation, I'm sticking with keeping it simple with basic tools and a book as introductory guidance. Who knows? If he catches 'the bug' for carving, it's a beautiful thing! Down the road, I'd be more than happy to contribute to his future pursuits. I do hope this thread continues for others who want to get into wood carving. Many thanks!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

One thing that I will note- if the tools are…inexpensive…there will be a fair amount of time spent on sharpening. I'd advise learning how to sharpen them really well. If and when newer, more expensive tools are purchased, that skill will be in place. And I can assure you that even experienced carvers that I know admit that they don't really know how to sharpen their tools. Though what they really mean is "hone". As the youngest guy in a class of people who have known each other for over 10 years, I hesitate to run a class, but I can sharpen stuff to give what a guy on line said, as he shaved his arm with a chisel, "This is what you call carver's baldness!".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Marty
I forgot to say is that the Mary May's website has about 10 videos that are free that covers things like sharpening, what tools to start with, what kind of wood is best to carve, these videos are free so it may save you the need to buy a woodcarving book.

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------

